# Sony Vegas 9 Frage zum Rendern meiner Filme



## Damage89 (10. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie oben schon steht habe ich eine Frage zum Rendern meiner Videos. 

Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen: 

Ich habe mit Camtasia ein kleines Video (1min) von meinen Desktop aufgenommen,
die größe beträgt 27mb. Nun habe ich mit Sony Vegas 9 noch ein Titelbild und einen schönen Übergang dazugesetzt. 

Die Qualität von Camtasia ist sehr schön und man kann alles (auch die kleinen Buchstaben) sehr genau lesen. Ich möchte dieses Video jetzt gerne mit Sony Vegas rendern, also so das ich wieder eine Videodatei habe, ich kann das ja nich einfach wieder abspeichern.

Allerdings möchte ich die schöne Bildqualität beibehalten. 
Meine ersten Renderversuche sind bei gleichbleibender Qualität allerdings bei 18GB gelandet 

Wenn ich ein anderes Format oder Einstellung nehme ist das Bild sehr sehr unklar und man kann garnichts mehr lesen 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben (am besten mit kleiner Anleitung da mir das Programm neu ist) wie ich die Videos mit gleichbleibender Qualität Rendern kann? 
Die Datei kann ruhig etwas größer werden, aber sollte bei 27mb nicht gleich 18gb groß werden  . Die Qualität sollte gleich bleiben oder nur minimaltst schlechter werden. 

Danke schonmal im Voraus an euch, ich freue mich über jeden Tipp


----------



## chmee (10. November 2009)

Ja, Desktopaufnahmen sehenswert mit "normalen" Codecs zu encodieren ist nicht ganz einfach. Abhängig von der Größe könntest Du es mal mit Divx versuchen, zB bei 800x600 mit einer Bitrate von 800kBit. Wenn Du nach SWF rendern kannst, versuch auch dort rum. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Damage89 (10. November 2009)

Hallo nochmal, 

danke dir für die rasche Antwort!
Leider kann ich so wie ich das gerade sehe, mit Vegas nicht in Divx oder SWF rendern. 
Aber ich habe eine andere recht ansehliche Lösung gefunden! 

Ich habe den Film mit Vegas in AvI gerendert in HD 1900x1200, die Enddatei war dann knapp 11GB groß, hat etwa 15min gedauert. 
Dannach habe ich dann mit dem Programm "Super"  nochmal codiert (2min) und es sind angenehme 12mb bei schöner Bildqualität herausgekommen 

Ich würd sagen, hat sich soweit erledigt. Falls jemand noch nen guten Tipp für mich hat , immer her damit 

mfg


----------



## darkframe (10. November 2009)

Hi,

je nachdem, womit bzw. wo die gerenderte Datei wiedergegeben werden soll, kannst Du auch AVCHD als Ausgabeformat versuchen und/oder MPEG2 HD.

Ach ja, DIVX-Ausgabe mit Vegas Pro geht auch (SWF nicht), man braucht aber natürlich DivX Pro, weil erst da der Encoder drinsteckt. In der normalen DivX-Installation ist nur eine 15-Tage-Testversion des Encoders dabei.


----------

